# Keystone Resorts late December



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

Planning a trip to Keystone December 27-31. Any lodging recommendations close to River Run?


----------



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

I found a nice 1 bedroom condo very close to River Run on VRBO.com. Weather was great - snow was not.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The snow sucks harder at other Vail resorts right now. You could have done worse.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snow was great today.... I got 7" by 3pm today and it's still snowing


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It has sucked up to this point though except two other days.....


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

seriously 7" in keystone? happy news hope they can get a good base before i get there


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriously, you can't read my location? I'm in vail, keystone probably got 3"


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea its a keystone thread, sorry for not being super detail oriented.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Argo said:


> Seriously, you can't read my location? I'm in vail, keystone probably got 3"


They might be doing a little better than that. Abasin's blog said that they had 4" midday today and were expecting 5" more over night. I know Key isn't going to get nearly as much but they are only 4 miles down the road. I'm expecting more than 3" by tomorrow. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

The annual weather pendulum swings back and forth. Record snowfall last season followed by a dry start to '12. High winds shut the Gondola down twice, but we flatlanders can't be picky.......

http://vimeo.com/34418858


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

5" keystone, 8" vail was the claim this morning. It stopped snowing at 11pm. I'm up and ready for some soft snow.... 6am local time


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

6:25 leaving the house in 5 min. lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What a great morning, I'm stopping for a beer and gonna find some more stashes. Its knee deep in some places....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucky.. there wasn't much powder to speak of at Key, just some softer snow, even though they reported 5". The closest thing I got to riding pow today was making some fresh tracks with the girlfriend on a run when they just dropped the ropes mid morning.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just made 5 runs, 3 up in the woods. There is still plenty of untouched area up here.... I'll try to post a picture with my board down in the snow for reference later today..... giving my legs a quick breather right now. These 2500'-3000' burn when your lapping lifts with no lines....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Lucky.. there wasn't much powder to speak of at Key, just some softer snow, even though they reported 5". The closest thing I got to riding pow today was making some fresh tracks with the girlfriend on a run when they just dropped the ropes mid morning.



Where was this at?

We had the same exact thing happent to us yesterday at Keystone... workers dropped the ropes off a run that breaks off of Spring Dipper around 9:30 - 10am (Santa Fe maybe?) so we had fresh first lines (shared with a couple of skiiers) which was nice.... until it went flat. 

It actually wasn't too bad for me as I had kept most of my speed up when it turned flat, but eventhough there was at least 6" of untouched snow... none of us wanted to do the run again. Just killed your legs in the flat areas. 

P.S. - I recommend riding with a group that includes skiiers as well, because when you are starting to slow down in flat/powder areas, they can give you a pull with your poles. That saved me from having to unbuckle in the powder.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

here are a couple in some areas I stopped for a short break..... legs started burning halfway down the runs...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dunno why they came out like that..... feel free to fix them if you can.


----------

